
People Used to Throw Their Money Away at the Grocery Store - noego
https://outlookzen.com/2019/10/28/people-used-to-throw-their-money-away-at-the-grocery-store/
======
rini17
Seems the author has no experience with gardening, or only the manicured-lawn-
and-evergreen-hedge variety (which indeed supports whole industry).

~~~
gshdg
You realize this is an allegory?

~~~
rini17
Nope. I can't imagine using such allegory for anything.

